# [HowTo] Stealthmod



## Gutewicht (1. Juli 2009)

Also erstmal ein paar grundlegende Worte. Ein Stealthmod dient dazu ein Laufwerk hinter einer 5,25" Laufwerksblende zu verstecken um so eine einheitliche Front zu erreichen.


Was braucht man dazu:

-ein Laufwerk
-eine Laufwerksblende
-Moosgummi
-Doppelseitiges Klebeband
-Büroklammer
-Dremel oder Eisensäge
-Feile/Schmirgelpapier


Wenn man sich alles bereit gelegt hat, dann kann es eigentlich auch schon losgehen und zwar mit dem *Laufwerk* und der *Büroklammer*. 
Man biegt die Büroklammer auf und stochert so lange damit im Notauswaurf des Laufwerks herum, bis die Schublade auffährt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anschließend entfernt man die Blende der Schublade. Diese lässt sich meistens nach oben weg schieben wenn man die Unterseite der Blende ein wenig nach vorne drückt. Durch dieses Drücken haben die Wiederhaken auf der Unterseite keinen halt mehr und die Blende lässt sich entfernen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf diese Blende klebt man nun mit Hilfe des *doppelseitgen Klebebands* einige Schichten *Moosgummi *(je nachdem wie dick dieses ist)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächstes nehmen wir uns die *Laufwerksblende* vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier werden mit Hilfe des *Dremels* oder der *Eisensäge* die seitlichen Halterungen entfernt. Dann kommt die *Feile* zum Einsatz. Mit ihr schrägt man die Kanten nach innen ab, damit sich später nichts verkantet. Dann noch kurz mit dem *Schmirgelpapier* drüber und fertig ist die Laufwerksblende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann klebt man in die *Blende* ebenfalls *Moosgummi* und zwar die gleiche Anzahl wie vorher. Aber nur an die Stelle wo später der Knopf zum herausfahren des Laufwerks ist. Von hinten gesehen ist das meistens unten links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn alles passt, dann klippst man die *Plastikblende* wieder auf die Schublade des *Laufwerks*. Anschließend verbindet man die oberste Moosgummischicht dieser Blende mit Hilfe von *doppelseitigem Klebeband* mit der *5,25" Laufwerksblende*. Um die richtige Position zu finden ist es sinnvoll das Laufwerk in den Schacht im Gehäuse zu schieben und dann grad die Laufwerksblende von vorne dagegen zu drücken. Wenn alles geklappt hat, dann sollte es in etwa so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Durch sanften Druck auf die untere rechte Ecke der Blende sollte sich selbige nun öffnen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hoffe euch hat mein kleines HowTo gefallen. Über Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik wurde ich mich freuen.


so long
Gutewicht


----------



## Shibi (1. Juli 2009)

Schönes HowTo, werde ich auch mal versuchen. 
Hab leider erst wieder in 2 Wochen Zeit dafür. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Gutewicht (1. Juli 2009)

Na dann gutes Gelingen
 Ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Alternative zu einer gekauften Laufwerksblende


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juli 2009)

Sieht schon schick aus 
Ich brauch es aber nicht da mein Case eh ne Tür hat


----------



## Black Rose (1. Juli 2009)

Sehr nice!
Kommt für mich Leider nicht in frage da bei mir eine Blende fehlt und da eben das Laufwerk drin steckt und Thermaltake dafür flapsige 25€ will... für eine Blende aus Plastik


----------



## Celina'sPapa (1. Juli 2009)

Hast du eine Idee, wie man den Mossgummi an einer Meshblende befestigt?


----------



## XE85 (1. Juli 2009)

gut gemacht - allerdings finde ich die Laufwerksblende von LianLi auch ganz schön

mfg


----------



## Phil_5 (1. Juli 2009)

Schönes Tutorial - Dankeschön


----------



## Defqon (1. Juli 2009)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Alternative zu einer gekauften Laufwerksblende


 
find ich auch.. viel besser..

ich hab das ganze mit wellpappe und powerstrips gemacht. klappt auch super 
hält jetzt schon 2 wochen

gruß defqon


----------



## Gutewicht (1. Juli 2009)

Celina'sPapa schrieb:


> Hast du eine Idee, wie man den Mossgummi an einer Meshblende befestigt?



Also an einer Meshblende wirds schwierig das unauffällig zu befestigen. Du kannst dir aber mal das hier anschauen:
Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Tagebuch] Grashüpfer-Mod *HW ist da*


----------



## Celina'sPapa (1. Juli 2009)

Danke, aber ich hab das Problem jetzt selber lösen können. Hatte noch eine Meshblende übrig und hab nochmal neu angefangen alles abzuschleifen, habe aber am Rand mehr stehen lassen und mit dem überstehenden Material kleine Kanten nach innen gebogen. Jetzt brauchts zwar etwas Kraft um den Moosgummi in sein neues Zuhause zu zwängen, aber es hält bombig.


----------



## Gutewicht (1. Juli 2009)

sieht gut aus


----------



## mr_sleeve (2. Juli 2009)

schick schick  

werd ich bei meinem neuen PC dann auch machen..


----------



## FortunaGamer (2. Juli 2009)

Ich will das auf jeden fall machen will kein Geld für die Blende Lian Li ausgeben. Aber der zeit kann ich das auch nicht machen da ich kein Mainboard, CPU und Ram habe. Das Howto ist klasse wenn alles da ist werde ich das machen bevor ich alles im Gehäuse Fertig mache.


----------



## MiniMe1978 (3. Juli 2009)

oft drüber nachgedacht, nie ausgeführt  muss ich glaub ich auch mal machen, schaut gut aus.


----------



## Majestico (3. Juli 2009)

super how-to 

is ne feine sache so en stealth-mod. habs auch schonmal versucht wie lemon3007, da ich auch blenden aus mesh hab, nur leider sind die maschen bei mir kleiner... 

aber ich spiele auch schon mit dem gedanken, das bei mir anders zu lösen. wenn ich dazu komme werde ich den werdegang hier posten. dauert aber noch en bissl

Gruß Majestico


----------



## master11 (3. Juli 2009)

ich glaub das mache ich auch !
Klasse idee!


----------



## Floro (3. Juli 2009)

Mein Stealthmod 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Glück sieht man die schlechte Kante im normalen Zustand nicht
Und danke für das gute HOW-To


----------



## Gutewicht (3. Juli 2009)

was hast du denn mit deinem Laufwerk gemacht? da fehlt ja die komplette Blende


----------



## mayo (3. Juli 2009)

ich habs so gemacht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rest unten zu lesen..

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/43906-erfahrungsbericht-cooler-master-cm-690-a-4.html#post729492


----------



## Floro (4. Juli 2009)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> was hast du denn mit deinem Laufwerk gemacht? da fehlt ja die komplette Blende



Die Blende hielt schon von Anfang an nicht richtig und  das Plastik war richtig spröde.


----------



## mÆgges (4. Juli 2009)

coole sache.. werde das die nexten wochen denkich auch mal probiern. soferns klappt mach ich auch mal ein paar bilder


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön! 

Gutes HowTo!


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (4. Juli 2009)

Super nice von dir dieses HowTo zu schreiben. Hab mich immerschon gefragt: "Was isn ein Stealthmod??". Naja, jetzt weiß ichs. BTHX.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Gutewicht (5. Juli 2009)

Danke für das Lob

Freut mich, dass das HowTo euch hilft


----------



## nyso (7. Juli 2009)

Super How-To
Von dir habe ich mir das abgeguckt was für meinen Stealth-Mod nötig war^^

Hier das Ergebnis...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder und die Erklärung, wie ich das gemacht habe gibt es in meinem Tagebuch


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (8. Juli 2009)

Hey, dass wird hier ja schon eine Sammlung von Stealthmods wo dann für jedes Case was passendes dabei ist!


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (8. Juli 2009)

@ Gutewicht:  Thx fürs HowTo, hatt mir supper gefallen und ich habs sofort verstanden ^^ 

Anregeung ist da jetzt nur noch moosgummi auftreiben und dann beim neuen case gleich mal ausprobieren (der wille ist da)


----------



## Gutewicht (8. Juli 2009)

Super, dass mein HowTo so großen Anklang findet 
Ich finde es auch super, dass ihr Bilder von euren Gehäusen zeigt, weil ich konnte ja nur auf mein Gehäuse (Lancool K7) eingehen


----------



## cyphermax (11. Juli 2009)

Da ich gerade mein Case neu aufbaue ist das noch eine gute Idee.
Wo bekommt man Moosgummi her?


----------



## nyso (11. Juli 2009)

Bastelladen um die Ecke^^


----------



## .::Sasa::. (10. September 2009)

is zwra jetzt eine blöde frage aber wie dick soll denn die mossgummi schicht sein? ^-^ also in mm


----------



## surfalex2000 (14. September 2009)

5mm müssten reichen


----------



## tom5520 (24. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gut gemacht!
Jetzt kann ich mein weißes DVD Laufwerk weiter benutzen, obwohl ich ein schwarzes Gehäuse hab


----------



## T'PAU (25. Oktober 2009)

nysos _Mesh-Mod_  für's HAF sieht wirklich cool aus. 

Ich hab mich heute mal dran gemacht und das Ganze für das *Lancool K58* umgesetzt.
So sah es vorher aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (ja, das Laufwerk war vorher beige  )

Das grösste Problem ist die Blenden-Tiefe von 15mm und dass man das Laufwerk nur max. 12mm nach hinten versetzen kann (noch tiefer und man kriegt die Scheibe eh nur noch schlecht rein und raus). Also musste ich von der Blende erstmal ca. 3mm ab-dremeln/feilen/schleifen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als _Unterlage_ hab ich innen aufs Mesh eine Lage "Filzgleiter zum Zuschneiden" geklebt (aus 'nem €uro-Shop), dann auf der Laden-Blende eine Schicht aus dickem, doppelseitigem Klebeband, einen etwa gleichdicken Kunststoff-Streifen und nochmal dop.-Kleb.
Muss man halt probieren, bis die Höhe exakt stimmt und die Meshblende genau auf der Laufwerksblende aufliegt. Hier kommt's wirklich auf den Millimeter an, da man das Laufwerk ja nur 12mm versenken kann und die Blende möglichst nicht auf weniger als 11,5-12mm runterschleifen sollte. Ansonsten werden die Meschhalterungen mit weggeschliffen!

Für den Auswurfknopf gibt es bei den Lancool-Blenden eine wirklich einfache Lösung, die zumindest bei meinem Samsung DVD-Brenner tadellos funktioniert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine der Haltelaschen für den Staubschutzfilter sitzt exakt an der Stelle des Auswurfknopfes und muss nur noch passend gebogen werden. Das Mesh-Blech ist stark genug, um den Knopf zu drücken und kann jederzeit _nachjustiert_ werden. 

Jetzt nur noch das Laufwerk einbauen (von der Schnell-Halterung kann man sich leider verabschieden) und die Mesh-Blende möglichst exakt auf die Laden-Blende drücken/kleben. Obwohl die Blende nur sehr wenig Spielraum hat in der Lancool-Front, funktioniert es bis jetzt einwandfrei, ohne zu verhaken! 

So sieht's fertig aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ja, an der restlichen Front arbeite ich noch...


----------



## T'PAU (8. November 2009)

Nachtrag:

Hat man den Stealthmod beim *Lancool Kxx* realisiert und möchte die Gehäuse-Front abnehmen, unbedingt vorher das Laufwerk ausfahren!
Ansonsten reißt man sich u.U. die Laufwerksblende ab und/oder zerstört diese!
Ist mir gerade passiert, zum Glück hatte sich nur das Meshgitter etwas vom Plastik gelöst, das konnte ich wieder richten. 

Alternativ kann man natürlich auch das Laufwerk mal eben ausbauen.


----------



## Tuneup (8. November 2009)

Mhh...ich verstehs nicht ganz...
Was muss ich wodran kleben etc...
Hab das Tut jetzt 2mal gelesen

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur zu blöd^^


----------



## Asus FREAK (8. November 2009)

Hier mal mein Schtealthmod

Klick


----------



## Tuneup (9. November 2009)

Hab grad ma nen Problem...
Meine Blenden sind komplett aus Meshgitter, wie soll ich dadran was befstigen ohne das man es von außen sieht?
HAb hier doppelseitiges Klebeband, das ist aber braun und das würde man dadruch sehen -.-


----------



## T'PAU (9. November 2009)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Hab grad ma nen Problem...
> Meine Blenden sind komplett aus Meshgitter, wie soll ich dadran was befstigen ohne das man es von außen sieht?
> HAb hier doppelseitiges Klebeband, das ist aber braun und das würde man dadruch sehen -.-


Wie gesagt, ich hab mal 'nen beliebigen Euro-Shop aufgesucht und diese "Filzgleiter zum zuschneiden" besorgt. Die sind schwarz, haben sehr feines Filz, auf dem Doppel-Klebeband gut hält.
Immerhin hat es mein kleines _Maleur_ beim abnehmen der Gehäuse-Front problemlos überstanden.


----------



## Tuneup (9. November 2009)

Versteh nicht ganz, wohin mit den Filzgleitern?^^


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

für was soll so nen stealth mod gut sein...allso gut aussehen tuts schonmal nicht...


----------



## Tuneup (9. November 2009)

Das du von außen das Laufwerk ebn nicht mehr siehst.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. November 2009)

achso das gilt nur für optische laufwerke...und was ist mit dem weissen cardreader..da geht kein stealthmod wa

ne spaß bei seite hat was aber ich weis noch nicht was


----------



## mayo (9. November 2009)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Versteh nicht ganz, wohin mit den Filzgleitern?^^



schau mal hier, da hab ich es mit Meshgittern gemacht, beim RC-690
Sollte nicht zu schwer sein


----------



## Low (9. November 2009)

Werde das mal mit meinem Ximatik mitgrad (oder wie sich das nennt :p) machen


----------



## Tuneup (10. November 2009)

Super, werds mir ma anschauen, hab auch das RC-690 

Edit:

Moment...
Die erste Lage Moosgummi (oder was das ist) wird nicht geklebt sondern hält nur mit den "Klemmen" ?
Hält das denn auf Dauer..
Auf die Idee bin ich nämlich auch gekommen, bin aber zum Entschluss gekommen das das auf dauer nicht halten würde....

Edit²:
Dein Rechner erinnert mich seeehr stark an meinen Ôo Hab auch die Zalman Lüfterstuerung^^


----------



## mayo (10. November 2009)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Super, werds mir ma anschauen, hab auch das RC-690
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Also bei mir hält es schon seit 1 Jahr. Und ist bisher kein Bisschen verzogen o.Ä.
€:
Mittlerweile habe ich eine Scythe drin


----------



## Tuneup (10. November 2009)

Ja gut, dann danke dafür...
Werds heute mal angehen wenn ich ne MEtallsäge finde^^


----------



## mayo (10. November 2009)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Ja gut, dann danke dafür...
> Werds heute mal angehen wenn ich ne MEtallsäge finde^^



Was willst du denn sägen?


----------



## Tuneup (10. November 2009)

Die "Halterungen" der Blende müssen doch ab..hast du ja auch gemacht, und im Tutorial stehts auch so...
Oder bekomm ich die auch anders ab, ohne sägen?

Habe keinen Dremel...


----------



## Bass'Box (11. November 2009)

nice xD
so ein how to war auch mal in der pcgh


----------



## Tuneup (13. November 2009)

Habs mich getraut, bin leider etwas enttäuscht...
Erstmal die Bilder:

Sieht von außen eig. OK aus
Nur das aussehen ist nich alles...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ausgefahren eig ok



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei hier schon die LED's der Lüftersteuerung etwas nerven, aber OK, das kann ich noch verkraften

Erstes Manko:
Das Laufwerk müsste eig. ca 1-2mm weiter nach hinten, dazu müsste ich aber eigene Löcher bohren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Schluss, es hält so gut wie gar nicht -.-
Da sehe ich 2 Gründe:

1.: Das Laufwerk, also die Kappe die vor dme Teil sitzt der ausfährt ist leicht "rund"
2.: Doppelseitiges Klebeband...das Zeug hält ja nichts -.-

Ich denke ich werds demnächst kleben, sollte dann ha besser halten, hoffe ich...
Nur kleben mir zum Beispiel Sekundenkleber würde nicht rückstandslos wieder weggehen, das heißt wenn da was schief geht kann ich das Laufwerk eig. auch vergessen...

Naja, mal sehen


----------



## mayo (13. November 2009)

Tja, hättest mal das Moosgummi geklebt, wie ich es geschrieben habe 

Und der 1-2mm Überstand, da hast du wohl zu viel Moosgummi genommen. Bei mir hält es super und steht nicht über...



> Nur kleben mir zum Beispiel Sekundenkleber würde nicht rückstandslos wieder weggehen, das heißt wenn da was schief geht kann ich das Laufwerk eig. auch vergessen...



Man kann heute für die meisten Laufwerke die SchubladenBlenden nachkaufen., bzw. da liegen schon welche bei. Sonst ein defektes LW nehmen und Blende umbauen.


----------



## Tuneup (13. November 2009)

Gut, werds dann glecih richtig kleben...
Und ich hab 2 Schichten Moosgummi, das kann doch nicht zuviel sein?!
Eine am Laufwerk, und eine in der Blende...


----------



## mayo (13. November 2009)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Gut, werds dann glecih richtig kleben...
> Und ich hab 2 Schichten Moosgummi, das kann doch nicht zuviel sein?!
> Eine am Laufwerk, und eine in der Blende...



Keine Ahnung. Ich habe eine Schicht für die Fläche und dann 2 Streifen für die Schublade...


----------



## Tuneup (13. November 2009)

Okay...also die tagesbilanz:

Ein Laufwerk welches man nun nicht mehr sieht, und die Blende sogar hält... (zumindest im MOment)
Meine Finger sind mit einer schicht kleber überzogen und fühlen sich total glatt und "gefühllos" an...
Und da ich auf zeitungspapier geklebt habe hab ich auf der blende auchnoch ein paar weiße flecken...

Also gaaanz schlecht isses ja nun nicht gelaufen


----------



## T'PAU (14. November 2009)

Also mit (Sekunden-) Kleber da ran gehen... hmm 
Mit "richtigem" Doppelklebeband sollte das gut halten. Hat bei mir immerhin schon einen _Crash_ (siehe Seite 4) überstanden.
Ob das mit dünnem Teppich-Klebeband geht, bezweifel ich mal, wenn die Schubladenblende schon etwas rund ist (sind die Ränder bei mir auch).
Aber dickes Klebeband (z.B. "Spiegelklebeband" von Würth ) geht dafür echt gut und gleicht diese Rundungen besser aus.
Und man spart wahrscheinlich 'ne Schicht Moosgummi. 

Aber die richtige Schichthöhe zu finden kann schon fummelig sein. Hab ich auch etwas rumprobieren müssen.


----------



## mayo (14. November 2009)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Okay...also die tagesbilanz:
> 
> Ein Laufwerk welches man nun nicht mehr sieht, und die Blende sogar hält... (zumindest im MOment)
> Meine Finger sind mit einer schicht kleber überzogen und fühlen sich total glatt und "gefühllos" an...
> ...



Na dann, du scheinst ja nicht gerade oft zu "Basteln". 
Ist nicht böse gemeint  So ein Mod beim RC-690 dauert vlt. 10Min. Mit Sekundenkleber gibts auch keine "verklebten/beklebten" Finger. Einfach richtig dosieren...

Und ja, ich weiss es sagt sich alles immer so leicht ...


----------



## T'PAU (20. Dezember 2009)

Das Abnehmen der Gehäuse-Front geht beim _Lancool K58_ wie gesagt nur mit geöffneter Laufwerkslade. Grad mal das Gehäuse gereinigt, gottseidank hab ich noch rechtzeitig dran gedacht und mir nicht die Laufwerksblende abgerissen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. mit Blitz ergibt sich auch ein netter "stehender-Lüfter"-Effekt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hzdriver (27. Dezember 2009)

Einfach , gut , super Tutorial , mfg


----------



## Gutewicht (27. Dezember 2009)

danke


----------



## lemon (28. Dezember 2009)

sag mal gutewicht, ich bekomme ja morgen mein lian li.
wie ist das denn mit dem abstand der blende. also wenn ich das so eben zu den anderen blenden
wie bei dir haben will, muss ich dann eigene löcher bohren ?


----------



## Gutewicht (28. Dezember 2009)

also ich musste bei mir nix bohren

Ich hab das Laufwerk einfach ein bisschen nach hinten geschoben und konnte es ohne Probleme an der Seite verschrauben


----------



## lemon (28. Dezember 2009)

war da schon ein loch oder was ?


----------



## Gutewicht (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal schnell zwei Bilder gemacht...hoffe man erkennt was

Das Laufwerk ist im obersten Schacht


----------



## lemon (29. Dezember 2009)

Ahhh okay,

verstehe; das Loch war länglich und du hast es nach belieben ausrichten können.
Allerdings ist das Laufwerk nicht an beiden Stellen befestigt, richtig ?? Also nur vorne.
Na, dann hoffe ich mal, dass das bei meinem Lian Li auch so ist.

Das allerdings muss erstmal kommen. Ich sitze hier und warte^^

grüße

lemon3007


----------



## Gutewicht (30. Dezember 2009)

richtig, das Laufwerk ist nur vorne befestigt, dafür aber links und rechts mit jeweils zwei Schrauben


----------



## lemon (2. Januar 2010)

Na,
das muss halten, richtig ?


----------



## Gutewicht (2. Januar 2010)

Also bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme bezüglich der Stabilität


----------



## lemon (5. Januar 2010)

Ja bei meinem Lian Li habe ich 2 von den ovalen Löchern, was bedeutet, dass ich das Laufwerk dann 
kommplett fest machen kann. 

lg

lemon


----------



## tibo12 (8. Januar 2010)

Das werde ich bei meinem Gehäuse, was grad in planung ist, auch machen.
Mal sehen, ob ich die Zeit für ein Tagebuch finde.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Januar 2010)

Sehr gutes HowTo!! so habe ich auch meien Stealthmod gemacht.


----------



## Gutewicht (9. Januar 2010)

Freut mich, dass es euch hilft


----------



## Black_PC (14. Februar 2010)

Hat das auch schon mal jmd mit dem Xigmatek Midgard gemacht, wenn ja kann er dann mal Bilder hochladen ??? Weil das würde mich interessieren wie das aussieht.


----------



## Chris_ (14. Februar 2010)

vielleicht schwarze pappe reinkleben das man nicht nur ein bisschenundurschsichtig hat


----------



## Chrismettal (23. Februar 2010)

Hab an meinen Haf922 auch ne art stealthmod gemacht, allerdings konnte ich nichd die mesh mit ausfahren lassen, weil die meshblenden an den seiten stark tiefer sind, also habe ich nen schlitz reingeflext sodass das laufwerk geradeso hindurchpasst.
damit man den knopf drücken kann hab ich zurzeit ein provisorium aus tesaband zwichen mesh und laufwerk geklemmt xD leider halten provisorien am längsten*

ich giess mir heut noch was passendes aus schwarzen silikon damits farblich passt ^^

(auf den bildern is die farbe des ledlüfters Lila, ist aber das standart rot, schlechte cam*)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/sany0256zi4fq1dj.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/sany02541dq8ks0a.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/sany0255zien3qpk.jpg

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/sany0257l8o2vsy6.jpg

Werd ich aber noch etwas nachbessern, bisher nur die Beta xDD


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2010)

Sehr gutes HowTo...richti  gut gemacht.


----------



## Gutewicht (27. Februar 2010)

Danke


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2010)

Ein sehr schönes HowTo hast du da gemacht, dann will ich meine beleuchtete 
Blende hier auch mal zeigen.

*Hier das DVD Laufwerk mit Blende.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Dann im eingebauten Zustand, die beiden beleuchteten Taster sind zum Öffnen/Schließen der Laufwerke gedacht.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und einmal die beleuchtete Blende im ausgefahrenen Zustand.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wer Interesse an der Sache hat, findet in meinem Blog die HowTo´s für die Blende,
das Laufwerk und die Taster.* 

.


----------



## Gutewicht (28. Februar 2010)

wow

nicht schlecht


----------



## mcflops (28. Februar 2010)

richtig geil!


----------



## h_tobi (28. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank,
wusste auch bis zuletzt nicht, ob es hinhaut.


----------



## Headshot-97 (30. Juli 2010)

Wie hasste des mit den kabeln der led gemacht?


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2010)

Schönes How to! sonst kenn ich das nur mit klettband aber mossgummi is auch mal ne gute idee


----------



## h_tobi (31. Juli 2010)

Headshot-97 schrieb:


> Wie hasste des mit den kabeln der led gemacht?



In meinem Blog findest du ein [HowTo] vom Umbau, da kannst du dir alles in Ruhe ansehen.


----------



## Xite1 (31. Juli 2010)

Sehr schönes How To...
Ich hatte schon länger die gleiche Idee, war mir aber nicht sicher ob das mit dem öffnen des Laufwerks funktioniert, gut zu sehen dass es geht!


----------



## h_tobi (1. August 2010)

Vielen Dank, ich war mir Anfangs auch nicht sicher, ob es funktioniert.


----------



## Rayman (27. August 2010)

supper how to 
hab das auch mal bei meinem midgard gemacht musst nur die plastik abdeckung vom laufwerk abmachen wodurch das jetzt ziehmlich laut ist aber da werde ich mir noch was überlegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (28. August 2010)

Rayman schrieb:


> supper how to
> hab das auch mal bei meinem midgard gemacht musst nur die plastik abdeckung vom laufwerk abmachen wodurch das jetzt ziehmlich laut ist aber da werde ich mir noch was überlegen


Warum ist das Laufwerk durch die Laufwerksabdeckung laut? Ist da 'ne Haltenase oder so abgebrochen, dass das jetzt locker sitzt?
Also ich würde keine Blende entfernen, wegen des Staubes, der dann ins Laufwerk kommt. 

Ansonsten... sieht schick aus.


----------



## h_tobi (28. August 2010)

Ein dünner Moosgummistreifen zwischen Lade und Mesh würde schon einiges an Staub abhalten.


----------



## Rayman (29. August 2010)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Warum ist das Laufwerk durch die Laufwerksabdeckung laut? Ist da 'ne Haltenase oder so abgebrochen, dass das jetzt locker sitzt?
> Also ich würde keine Blende entfernen, wegen des Staubes, der dann ins Laufwerk kommt.
> 
> Ansonsten... sieht schick aus.


danke

ne da ist nix abgebrochen oder dergleichen ist halt blos ein altes lauswerk und als ich die plastik abdeckung abgemacht habe konnte halt der schall durchs mesh nach außen gelangen so das es ein lauten hohen ton von sich gab wenn ich eine dvd eingelagt habe

hab das problem aber heute gelöst indem ich nochmal dem dremel zur hand genommen habe und die seiten der abdeckung gekürzt habe nun past auch wieder die blende drauf und ist wieder schön leise 

hab mal eben noch ein bild gemacht ist im anhang


----------



## GPHENOM (30. August 2010)

Das Laufwerk darüber muss auch noch^^


----------



## Pikus (30. August 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an alle, die einen Stealthmod mit Mesh-Blenden Hinter sich haben:
Wie habt ihr die Laufwerksabdeckung (das an der Schublade) an der Mesh-Abdeckung befestigt? Ich würde das auch mit Moosgummi machen (hab hier 3mm dickes Schwarzes rumfliegen) aber ich will ja dass es gut aussieht und dass kein Kleber durch die "Poren" des Mesh's gerdückt wird.
Wie stell ich das am besten an?

Achja, vllt ist es ja wichtig: das Gehäuse ist ein Xigmatek Utgard, also ähnlich dem Midgard. Allerdings möchte ich die Blende nicht direkt am Laufwerk befestigen, sondern erst komplett mit Moosgummi ausfüllen...


----------



## T'PAU (30. August 2010)

Du kannst die Laufwerksblende eh nicht direkt an die Blende kleben, es sei denn sie (die Gehäuseblende) ist ganz flach und hat keine Tiefe. Man muss eigentlich immer die Blendentiefe ausgleichen, durch Moosgummi, Filzplatten, Plastikstreifen usw., damit das Laufwerk komplett schließen kann.
Und die einzelnen Schichten verklebt man am besten mit doppelseitigem Klebeband. Da bei meinem Laufwerk die Slotblende leicht gewölbt ist zu den Rändern hin, hab ich sog. "Spiegelklebeband" verwendet, welches wesentlich dicker als normales Doppelklebeband ist und Unebenheiten ausgleicht.


----------



## Pikus (30. August 2010)

Okay, dann werd ich dass mal versuchen 


//EDIT: Ich bin jetzt schon eine ganze weile am basteln ( seit meinem letzten post ), aber ich glaube NobLorRos kann seine Finger NIRGENDS raushalten... Ich hab grad eine Blende Kaputt gef*ail*t, bei dem versuch, die Blende an den Laufwerksschacht anzupassen


----------



## Rayman (31. August 2010)

GPHENOM schrieb:


> Das Laufwerk darüber muss auch noch^^


ja aber erst später wenn ich meine lüftersteuerung habe da ich sonst keine blende übrig habe 
vorrangig wollte ich auch erstmal das weiße laufwerk weg haben da das sehr herausgestochen ist aus der front das schwarze fällt da nicht so auf

hab da auch mal eine frage gibt es eig auch alu blenden wie die lian li gehäuse die haben nachzukaufen? habe nur die mash gefunden wollte aber die schlichten da ich ein lian li kartenleser einbauen will der auch aus alu ist und ne lüftersteuerung im gleichen look das würde dann einheitlicher aussehen

@Davin's Theorie
das ist ärgerlich hoffendlich hast du noch eine für einen 2. versuch


----------



## Sonic51 (1. September 2010)

...meiner sieht so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach ne Aluplatte, mit 2 Löcher. Eins für die LED und eins für den Notöffner oder wie man den nennt


----------



## SiQ (3. Oktober 2010)

Äääm wurde vllt schon gefragt, aber: Wie kriegt man das Laufwerk denn wieder auf, wenn der Knopf bedeckt ist?


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Oktober 2010)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Äääm wurde vllt schon gefragt, aber: Wie kriegt man das Laufwerk denn wieder auf, wenn der Knopf bedeckt ist?



Der Knopf wird mir Moosgummi o.ä. "verlängert" so dass er direkt hinter der Blende sitzt. Dann genügt ein leichter Druck unten rechts auf die Blende, damit es sich öffnet.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Oktober 2010)

Oder mit einem externen Taster, der im Laufwerk angeschlossen wird, es gibt auch genügend 
Softwarelösungen für diesen Zweck.


----------



## Shi (3. Oktober 2010)

Zum Beispiel Rechtsklick auf das Laufwerk -> Auswerfen


----------



## Schnibbel (3. Oktober 2010)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Äääm wurde vllt schon gefragt, aber: Wie kriegt man das Laufwerk denn wieder auf, wenn der Knopf bedeckt ist?


Kannst du doch mit zwei deiner Makro Tasten der G15 öffnen und schließen.


----------



## F1nn (3. Oktober 2010)

Oha, das will ich auch können. Also das mit der G15. Darf ich fragen wie genau ich das machen muss?

Lg, F1nn


----------



## Schnibbel (3. Oktober 2010)

Ist hier genau beschrieben: www.G15-Applets.de :: - Laufwerk Öffnen/ Schliessen


----------



## Pollution (18. Juli 2011)

Genau so was hab ich gesucht wird hoffentlich cool wenn das laufwerk hinterm Bierkasten verschwindet


----------



## PowerWaffel (19. Juli 2011)

Geiles HowTo  DANKE


----------



## derP4computer (26. September 2011)

Da sind einige nette Beispiele dabei.


----------



## BigH (28. September 2011)

Geiles how-to, hier mal noch 2 Bilder von meinem rebel 12:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n3c (23. Oktober 2011)

Daaaaaa


----------

